# COME VISIT THE 24/7 SHOP



## Wirrallass

How about a 'virtual' shop that's open 24 x 7 that stocks healthy food & meals for people who have diabetes - what do you think? Would you like to contribute your own ideas as to what you would like from this shop? ie: Your own ready meal ideas - take aways - desserts - bread - salads - snacks etc.

I'll start off with my homemade meal of roast chicken breast - broccoli - cauliflower - a few slices of carrots - 1 baby new potato - and a little gravy.


----------



## Northerner

I think a range of sandwiches made with Burgen Soya and Linseed bread would be a hit   I have never encountered a shop-bought sandwich anywhere that uses such a high-quality, seeded bread that is relatively low in carbs.


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh yes butties - with the crusts cut off - this lowers the carbs even more! Now for suggestions what to fill those butties with - great idea, thanks Northie x


----------



## Bloden

No-carb snacks - especially something that goes with a cuppa to replace a biscuit. I'm sick of cheese!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Oh yes butties - with the crusts cut off - this lowers the carbs even more! Now for suggestions what to fill those butties with - thanks Northie x


Wl...good idea...low carb virtual shop...diabetic fast food ...the first of it's kind...it has to have a name?...surely


----------



## Ditto

Don't forget nuts measured into little one ounce packets so I don't eat the lot in one go! Don't bother selling pistachios, I'm allergic.


----------



## Wirrallass

Come on folks - doesnt anyone have any more ideas please? Thought you'd be queuing up with loads of em from your own menu's Don't forget - although this is a virtual shop - it's aim is to stock real life low carb food 
Thanks a bunch x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Come on folks - doesnt anyone have any more ideas please? Thought you'd be queuing up with loads of em from your own menu's Don't forget - although this is a virtual shop - it's meant to stock 'real food'
> Thanks a bunch x



Oh I just nip into Mike's Allygus gaff for virtual treats WL and I don't need to be deprived! 

I'd like to see snack/lunch boxes with chunks of chicken tikka and a raita dip. Some carrot sticks and a nice piece of Blacksticks blue cheese/1 Tuc biscuit. A little packet of pork scratchings and a salted caramel protein bar for pud...and 3 strawberries already dipped in dark Belgian chocolate  and a sugar free cream soda drink!


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow thanks Amigo - you've made me feel really hungry - I could eat that lot in one go x


----------



## eggyg

Snacks: Good quality ham wrapped around a Babybel, Jacob's multi seeded crackers spread with homemade mackerel pate or soft cheese. Slice of Burgen with Whole Earth Crunchy Peanut Butter. Pistachios (sorry @Ditto ) they take so long to shell you don't tend to eat as many as you would,say, salted peanuts. And of course we can't forget Green and Blacks 85% chocolate. 
Main meals: A nice lean steak, medium rare, with a pepper sauce, home made ratoutueille, roast all veg first it's delicious, peas and carrots. 
I make all my meals from scratch as I love cooking especially spicy foods, so a nice curry served with either a small portion of Basmati or cauli rice and a chapatti, much lower in carbs, and calories than a naan.


----------



## mikeyB

Even cafe owners need a lunch, so how about a baguette filled with garlic sausage, lettuce, thinly sliced radish and mayo?


----------



## Ditto

In Tesco Stretford yesterday and they've got tiny packets of nuts and bits of rich dark chocolate! What a good idea. We were beaten to it by Tesco.


----------



## HOBIE

Seafood with extra seafood. . No cards & taste good to me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Omelette wraps.  Saw some in a Tesco Express near London, but never seen them anywhere else.  I can supply low carb cakes & puddings.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Come on folks - doesnt anyone have any more ideas please? Thought you'd be queuing up with loads of em from your own menu's Don't forget - although this is a virtual shop - it's aim is to stock real life low carb food
> Thanks a bunch x


Looking for inspiration WL...said it before...it needs a name?


----------



## Carolg

Little pots of berries with low carb yogurt on the side


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Omelette wraps.  Saw some in a Tesco Express near London, but never seen them anywhere else.  I can supply low carb cakes & puddings.


Great idea Mark ~ you've now been signed on as the Shop's supplier of low carb cakes & puddings - and omelette wraps, thanks x


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Snacks: Good quality ham wrapped around a Babybel, Jacob's multi seeded crackers spread with homemade mackerel pate or soft cheese. Slice of Burgen with Whole Earth Crunchy Peanut Butter. Pistachios (sorry @Ditto ) they take so long to shell you don't tend to eat as many as you would,say, salted peanuts. And of course we can't forget Green and Blacks 85% chocolate.
> Main meals: A nice lean steak, medium rare, with a pepper sauce, home made ratoutueille, roast all veg first it's delicious, peas and carrots.
> I make all my meals from scratch as I love cooking especially spicy foods, so a nice curry served with either a small portion of Basmati or cauli rice and a chapatti, much lower in carbs, and calories than a naan.


Fantastic scrummy food there eggyg - looks like a few tables & chairs should be installed here for those who want to *Sit & Taste* What time did you say dinner is this evening?


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Seafood with extra seafood. . No cards & taste good to me.


Sorry, no *cards* on the table here HOBIE


----------



## Kaylz

I'll do the omelette wraps (I've become a pro ) so Mark can fully concentrate on the puds! Mark I would like brownies please  x


----------



## Amigo

I try to keep seafood in the fridge to stop me straying to other carb filled goodies. Wrapped in thin omelettes sounds lovely!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I try to keep seafood in the fridge to stop me straying to other carb filled goodies. Wrapped in thin omelettes sounds lovely!


Hmm at the moment I have smoked basa in the fridge or half a hake fillet in the freezer, either of those take your fancy? I could flake it up and have it done in no time  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Hmm at the moment I have smoked basa in the fridge or half a hake fillet in the freezer, either of those take your fancy? I could flake it up and have it done in no time  x



That's nice Kaylz but I'd prefer prawns, squid, mussels and lobster! Yummy! (bit pricey though!)


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> That's nice Kaylz but I'd prefer prawns, squid, mussels and lobster! Yummy! (bit pricey though!)


Where I live the only thing I could get my hands on quick enough would be prawns haha x


----------



## eggyg

wirralass said:


> Fantastic scrummy food there eggyg - looks like a few tables & chairs should be installed here for those who want to *Sit & Taste* What time did you say dinner is this evening?


I will be the Spice Woman (too old to be a Spice Girl) any curries, chillies etc, I'm your (wo)man! The hotter the better! No kormas in my kitchen!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> I will be the Spice Woman (too old to be a Spice Girl) any curries, chilliest etc, I'm your (wo)man! The hotter the better! No kormas in my kitchen!


Awesome, I likes spice  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> I will be the Spice Woman (too old to be a Spice Girl) any curries, chilliest etc, I'm your (wo)man! The hotter the better! No kormas in my kitchen!


A korma is just a casserole in my eyes.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> I will be the Spice Woman (too old to be a Spice Girl) any curries, chillies etc, I'm your (wo)man! The hotter the better! No kormas in my kitchen!


Thanks eggy - your spicy & HHHHOT meals will go down a treat here Keep 'em a-coming! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> That's nice Kaylz but I'd prefer prawns, squid, mussels and lobster! Yummy! (bit pricey though!)


All fishies are welcome here Amigo - especially the oilies! Everything here is cost £ free! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Don't forget nuts measured into little one ounce packets so I don't eat the lot in one go! Don't bother selling pistachios, I'm allergic.


Good idea Ditto - but nuts will be stored in these small tubs, is this ok?


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I'll do the omelette wraps (I've become a pro ) so Mark can fully concentrate on the puds! Mark I would like brownies please  x


Wow, thanks Kaylz - lots of various tasty fillings please x


----------



## Bubbsie

OOh... off to one of your rivals shortly WL...don't worry they don't stock or offer fast healthy food for diabetics...also need to stock up on cat food (if only Harry would stop eating Churchill's grub)...will be browsing the aisles on my return...about time I updated my diet...looking forward to finding some low carb...fast food...sounds ideal...hope there's plenty of 'stock' in.


----------



## Kaylz

Orders in and they will be fulfilled no probs!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Seafood with extra seafood. . No cards & taste good to me.


There's plenty of healthy seafood to be had here HOBIE - the choice is yours


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Orders in and they will be fulfilled no probs!  x


Hoi K..have you pushed in...I was before you in the Q...off you go...right to the back.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> OOh... off to one of your rivals shortly WL...don't worry they don't stock or offer fast healthy food for diabetics...also need to stock up on cat food (if only Harry would stop eating Churchill's grub)...will be browsing the aisles on my return...about time I updated my diet...looking forward to finding some low carb...fast food...sounds ideal...hope there's plenty of 'stock' in.


The food stock is beginning to pile up Bubbs - soon you'll be spoilt for choice


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Orders in and they will be fulfilled no probs!  x


That was quick K, good on you - & thanks - reckon you'll be the second one to be given full time employment here


----------



## Ditto

I'd be like a headless chicken in this shop, I wouldn't know what to have first.  Such yummy stuff. An omelette wrap would go down a treat right about now.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I'd be like a headless chicken in this shop, I wouldn't know what to have first.  Such yummy stuff. An omelette wrap would go down a treat right about now.


What filling would you like? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I'd be like a headless chicken in this shop, I wouldn't know what to have first.  Such yummy stuff. An omelette wrap would go down a treat right about now.


You can have any healthy filling that you like - just put in your order x


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> You can have any healthy filling that you like - just put in your order x


Cheese and onions mmmm


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hoi K..have you pushed in...I was before you in the Q...off you go...right to the back.


I'm doing the omelettes for anyone who wants one so not barging in front lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Cheese and onions mmmm


I have Edam or cheddar in, what would you prefer? or a mix of both? x


----------



## Ditto

I'm not fussy, cheese of any kind always goes down a treat.  A mix will do nicely. Edam's like rubber.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'm doing the omelettes for anyone who wants one so not barging in front lol x


Oh okay...I'll have three please...one cheese...another cheese...and the third cheese please.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I have Edam or cheddar in, what would you prefer? or a mix of both? x


Can I have cheddar...with a little parmesan sprinkled on the top...thank you...can I ask if you can get some gruyere in stock?.


----------



## Wirrallass

Gruyere already in stock Bubbs - just a case of retrieving it from the stockroom fridge! @Kaylz take note! x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Can I have cheddar...with a little parmesan sprinkled on the top...thank you...can I ask if you can get some gruyere in stock?.


Not a problem as I actually forgot there is parmesan in the fridge too! and spooky thing is I was looking at Tesco online last night for Gruyere  x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Gruyere already in stock Bubbs - just a case of retrieving it from the stockroom fridge! @Kaylz take note! x


Ok ok I'm fetching it now! I'm away to do my parmesan chicken while I'm getting all these omelettes done too so bare with me, so that's a mix of cheese and onion for you @Ditto  and 3 cheese omelettes for you @Bubbsie, be careful though or you'll be having nightmares  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Not a problem as I actually forgot there is parmesan in the fridge too! and spooky thing is I was looking at Tesco online last night for Gruyere  x


Love gruyere or emmental.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Gruyere already in stock Bubbs - just a case of retrieving it from the stockroom fridge! @Kaylz take note! x


WL...need to whip your associate into shape...come on K...I'm starving...oh and do have you any pork scratchings...the real ones...not those awful wavy cracker ones...hate those.


----------



## Wirrallass

Wondering if any Newbies have dropped in to take a looksie at the colourful & diabetes friendly quisine that the 24/7 has to offer?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> WL...need to whip your associate into shape...come on K...I'm starving...oh and do have you any pork scratchings...the real ones...not those awful wavy cracker ones...hate those.


Done and ready to be eaten just checked your lucky that's the last of the pork scratchings, WL stick running low already! Lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Havent a clue where that delivery wagon is - should have been here this morning - can't let customers down at this early stage of the 24/7 opening its doors - sent message by pigeon carrier to the driver  - his response - "Just parked up outside," 
@Bubbsie - pork scratchings at your command! x


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've been busy.  I've got carrot cake, chocolate cake & Bailey's cheesecake ready to go.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been busy.  I've got carrot cake, chocolate cake & Bailey's cheesecake ready to go.


Markyp...is that low carb cake...I'm sure it is...I'll have a generous slice of each please.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been busy.  I've got carrot cake, chocolate cake & Bailey's cheesecake ready to go.


Brilliant Mark - thanks, they've already taken centre stage in the cool counter - how many carbs are there in one slice of each do you reckon? x


----------



## eggyg

Been at it all day, have on offer my world famous lamb Madras, made from scratch, no curry powder, all spices mixed by my own fair self. I also have on offer, Chicken Tikka Masala, for those who prefer a milder curry, have to marinade this overnight so won't be ready until tomorrow. Keema Channa or as the family call it, Keema Mattata ( for the rest of your days). This is a tasty minced lamb curry with mild spices, peppers, tomatoes and chick peas. No rice needed, a simple chappati, at 25 grams of carbs is all you need, filling and satisfying. For the non meat eaters, a cauliflower, potato and pea curry, again a meal in itself. Absolutely delicious, always a hit with non veggies as it is so tasty. My own particular favourite is made to order as must be fresh, Rick Stein's Monkfish Curry, this is his own personal favourite and ours, sublime even if I say so myself. May struggle getting monkfish so need a couple of days to prepare. Any special requests welcome, I have a cupboard full of spices and a shelf full of curry books.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Been at it all day, have on offer my world famous lamb Madras, made from scratch, no curry powder, all spices mixed by my own fair self. I also have on offer, Chicken Tikka Masala, for those who prefer a milder curry, have to marinade this overnight so won't be ready until tomorrow. Keema Channa or as the family call it, Keema Mattata ( for the rest of your days). This is a tasty minced lamb curry with mild spices, peppers, tomatoes and chick peas. No rice needed, a simple chappati, at 25 grams of carbs is all you need, filling and satisfying. For the non meat eaters, a cauliflower, potato and pea curry, again a meal in itself. Absolutely delicious, always a hit with non veggies as it is so tasty. My own particular favourite is made to order as must be fresh, Rick Stein's Monkfish Curry, this is his own personal favourite and ours, sublime even if I say so myself. May struggle getting monkfish so need a couple of days to prepare. Any special requests welcome, I have a cupboard full of spices and a shelf full of curry books.


As per usual Spicewoman you have excelled yourself - thank you - and as with your previous menu's & snacks, these dishes are to die for too - they're bound to be popular for sure - and hopefully invite new clientele to the 24/7 to sample your delicious fares. x


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Brilliant Mark - thanks, they've already taken centre stage in the cool counter - how many carbs are there in one slice of each do you reckon? x


4g for the cheesecake & choc cake & only 2g for the carrot cake.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Markyp...is that low carb cake...I'm sure it is...I'll have a generous slice of each please.


Of course.  Totally free of flour so wheat & gluten free.  Warning.  May contain nuts.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> 4g for the cheesecake & choc cake & only 2g for the carrot cake.


Thanks for this info Mark - some folk here still enjoy a dessert after their main so a slice of one of your choice cakes is an option for them especially if they have a sweet tooth. They sound delicious. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Seaweed thins are now in stock


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Of course.  Totally free of flour so wheat & gluten free.  Warning.  May contain nuts.


Want to try this Mark...where's your recipe?


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Been at it all day, have on offer my world famous lamb Madras, made from scratch, no curry powder, all spices mixed by my own fair self. I also have on offer, Chicken Tikka Masala, for those who prefer a milder curry, have to marinade this overnight so won't be ready until tomorrow. Keema Channa or as the family call it, Keema Mattata ( for the rest of your days). This is a tasty minced lamb curry with mild spices, peppers, tomatoes and chick peas. No rice needed, a simple chappati, at 25 grams of carbs is all you need, filling and satisfying. For the non meat eaters, a cauliflower, potato and pea curry, again a meal in itself. Absolutely delicious, always a hit with non veggies as it is so tasty. My own particular favourite is made to order as must be fresh, Rick Stein's Monkfish Curry, this is his own personal favourite and ours, sublime even if I say so myself. May struggle getting monkfish so need a couple of days to prepare. Any special requests welcome, I have a cupboard full of spices and a shelf full of curry books.


Eggy...haven't had a good curry for so long...any recipe for your own spice mix?...please.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Seaweed thins are now in stock


Not sure I'm brave enough for seaweed thins  just yet...I've done the McVities chocolate digestive thins...managed to stick to just one or two so far...will give it some thought.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Not sure I'm brave enough for seaweed thins  just yet...I've done the McVities chocolate digestive thins...managed to stick to just one or two so far...will give it some thought.


I lurve McVities choc thins & tho i could easily eat the whole packet in one go tho I can restrict myself to no more than three at any one time


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Seaweed thins are now in stock


I love seaweed thins! Can I have some please. Only just found your new shop, will come back later with some food. I need to finish my colour coded chart of hypos for the scary ogre I mean my friendly consultant!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not sure I'm brave enough for seaweed thins  just yet...I've done the McVities chocolate digestive thins...managed to stick to just one or two so far...will give it some thought.


I could never just eat one, knowing they were in the house would be dreadful! I could do with eating one or two, maybe three now.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I could never just eat one, knowing they were in the house would be dreadful! I could do with eating one or two, maybe three now.


Jo...had a packet in there for a few days now...no idea how I manage just one or two...sometimes I forget they are there...find them by chance...nibble a couple...put them back...having my illicit biscuit stash is comforting...satisfying...a little 'naughty'...possibly the thought they are ready if I need them helps my portion control...sometimes just see the packet...smile...and close the cupboard door..


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I lurve McVities choc thins & tho i could easily eat the whole packet in one go I do restrict myself to no more than three at any one time


Same here WL...always feels good when I exercise control with the chocolate thins...wish I'd done that with the fish & chips I had at the weekend...in my defence the first I've had in a year...be great if someone could come up with a rally good low carb batter?...any takers...bet Markyp could!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> Jo...had a packet in there for a few days now...no idea how I manage just one or two...sometimes I forget they are there...find them by chance...nibble a couple...put them back...having my illicit biscuit stash is comforting...satisfying...a little 'naughty'...possibly the thought they are ready if I need them helps my portion control...sometimes just see the packet...smile...and close the cupboard door..


Can't believe I've just admitted that...I need HELP!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Jo...had a packet in there for a few days now...no idea how I manage just one or two...sometimes I forget they are there...find them by chance...nibble a couple...put them back...having my illicit biscuit stash is comforting...satisfying...a little 'naughty'...possibly the thought they are ready if I need them helps my portion control...sometimes just see the packet...smile...and close the cupboard door..


So restrained! Great strategy and do understand the smile knowing it's there and closing the door. I do have some ginger oat biscuits in a jar, and I feel better knowing they are there. Just got to remember that when I next have hypo!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Can't believe I've just admitted that...I need HELP!


 Help is on its way!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> So restrained! Great strategy and do understand the smile knowing it's there and closing the door. I do have some ginger oat biscuits in a jar, and I feel better knowing they are there. Just got to remember that when I next have hypo!


As opposed  to 'virtual carbs'...calling this 'vicarious carbs'...guilty pleasures...at a distance...sitting there behind closed doors...we know we can have them...whenever we want p)...but...kept contained...could revolutionise the low carb industry!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Help is on its way!


Thanks Jo...but...not prepared to share...if that's what you mean...suggest we have them stocked here...in individual packets of no more than three thins per packet.


----------



## New-journey

Vicarious carbs is the way to go!


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> Eggy...haven't had a good curry for so long...any recipe for your own spice mix?...please.


Here we go, it's top secret though! 
1 teaspoon each of chilli powder, turmeric, fenugreek seeds, cumin seeds ( which I must say are my most favourite smell in the world), 5 green cardomon seeds and half teaspoon of milled black pepper. Make sure you always cook the spices for at least 5 minutes, for example after you have browned your onions and usually before adding any liquid. Add more or less chilli powder according to taste. Can't go far wrong with that.


----------



## Wirrallass

SNACKS
22g Pack of mini breadsticks - 15g carbs of which 0.9 sugars
Ryvita wholegrain crackerbread - each 3.5g carbs of which 0.3g sugars
Jacobs high fibre cream cracker - each 4.5g carbs of which 0.1g sugar
Mini cravings cheese cubes - each 0.2g carbs of which 0.2g sugars
50g Pack Fridge Raiders - Southern Fried Chicken flavour:-
2.1g carbs of which 0.6 sugars
1 Chocolate eclaire - yes you saw right - 1 Chocolate eclaire - 16g carbs

Your choice of snacks are welcomed too


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Here we go, it's top secret though!
> 1 teaspoon each of chilli powder, turmeric, fenugreek seeds, cumin seeds ( which I must say are my most favourite smell in the world), 5 green cardomon seeds and half teaspoon of milled black pepper. Make sure you always cook the spices for at least 5 minutes, for example after you have browned your onions and usually before adding any liquid. Add more or less chilli powder according to taste. Can't go far wrong with that.


Thanks eggy...will definitely give that a go...don't worry...since it's top secret...I won't spread it around...honest.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I love seaweed thins! Can I have some please. Only just found your new shop, will come back later with some food. I need to finish my colour coded chart of hypos for the scary ogre I mean my friendly consultant!


Of course you can. Lovely to see you here Jo and looking forward to your contribution/s in the way of something appetizing & appealing to any Newbies who might just happen to call into the 24/7.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Jo...had a packet in there for a few days now...no idea how I manage just one or two...sometimes I forget they are there...find them by chance...nibble a couple...put them back...having my illicit biscuit stash is comforting...satisfying...a little 'naughty'...possibly the thought they are ready if I need them helps my portion control...sometimes just see the packet...smile...and close the cupboard door..


Such self discipline Bubbs - back on the straight & narrow bench (again) I think I'll  join you so slide along please


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I love seaweed thins! Can I have some please. Only just found your new shop, will come back later with some food. I need to finish my colour coded chart of hypos for the scary ogre I mean my friendly consultant!


Pity about your Consultant being such an ogre Jo - maybe we can arrange for her/him to be locked up with that annoying little b***h - erm madam of a DF!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> 4g for the cheesecake & choc cake & only 2g for the carrot cake.


Then in that case I'll have a slice of your tempting carrot cake right now - I doubt a slice of this will elevate my bgl too much but will test later just to check, thanks Mark


----------



## Wirrallass

Now in stock ~ 1ltr of choccy icecream.
Per 100mls = 2 x 50mls icecream scoops = 13g carbs of which 11g sugar.
70% cocoa mass from Ecuador.
A cool refreshing change from chocolate bar squares.

Asda £2.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Now in stock ~ 1ltr of choccy icecream.
> Per 100mls = 2 x 50mls icecream scoops = 13g carbs of which 11g sugar.
> 70% cocoa mass from Ecuador.
> A cool refreshing change from chocolate bar squares.
> View attachment 4439
> Asda £2.


Ooh could just try some of that WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh could just try some of that WL


Bubbs it's absolute delicious and two scoops is just enough with it being 70% cocoa - very rich but oh so lubly!!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbs it's absolute delicious and two scoops is just enough with it being 70% cocoa - very rich but oh so lubly!!


Actually WL...I'd be more than happy with just one...will have  look for it over the weekend...will find out who stocks it...unless you can tell me?


----------



## Bubbsie

Opps...just noticed it's Asda...teach me to read through to the end....


----------



## eggyg

Have just made a low carb chicken pie! Honest guv, ain't lying. 15 grams of carbs per portion. No bottom, oh err missus, and crumpled up filo pastry sheets on the top brushed with melted butter. The pastry is so light it hardly weighs a thing. The filling was sautéed leeks, previously cooked off diced chicken breast and pancetta, a splash of wine, chicken stock and cream. I also added a secret ingredient, I will tell you but then I will have to kill you! It was half a teaspoon of grain mustard mixed into the filling. I had it with 2 new potatoes, carrots and asparagus. It gives you the feeling that you are having a real pie without the guilt. Orders being taken now, other fillings can be made up if required.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Opps...just noticed it's Asda...teach me to read through to the end....


It was on offer for £2 - at one scoop a time it could lasta while - nice with double cream - yoghurt or frozen berries I would think or anything else that takes your fancy


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Been at it all day, have on offer my world famous lamb Madras, made from scratch, no curry powder, all spices mixed by my own fair self. I also have on offer, Chicken Tikka Masala, for those who prefer a milder curry, have to marinade this overnight so won't be ready until tomorrow. Keema Channa or as the family call it, Keema Mattata ( for the rest of your days). This is a tasty minced lamb curry with mild spices, peppers, tomatoes and chick peas. No rice needed, a simple chappati, at 25 grams of carbs is all you need, filling and satisfying. For the non meat eaters, a cauliflower, potato and pea curry, again a meal in itself. Absolutely delicious, always a hit with non veggies as it is so tasty. My own particular favourite is made to order as must be fresh, Rick Stein's Monkfish Curry, this is his own personal favourite and ours, sublime even if I say so myself. May struggle getting monkfish so need a couple of days to prepare. Any special requests welcome, I have a cupboard full of spices and a shelf full of curry books.



Eggy would you like to adopt me?


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Have just made a low carb chicken pie! Honest guv, ain't lying. 15 grams of carbs per portion. No bottom, oh err missus, and crumpled up filo pastry sheets on the top brushed with melted butter. The pastry is so light it hardly weighs a thing. The filling was sautéed leeks, previously cooked off diced chicken breast and pancetta, a splash of wine, chicken stock and cream. I also added a secret ingredient, I will tell you but then I will have to kill you! It was half a teaspoon of grain mustard mixed into the filling. I had it with 2 new potatoes, carrots and asparagus. It gives you the feeling that you are having a real pie without the guilt. Orders being taken now, other fillings can be made up if required.


Ooh Eggy...how could you...desperate for a piece of that pie now...all I am thinking about.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Have just made a low carb chicken pie! Honest guv, ain't lying. 15 grams of carbs per portion. No bottom, oh err missus, and crumpled up filo pastry sheets on the top brushed with melted butter. The pastry is so light it hardly weighs a thing. The filling was sautéed leeks, previously cooked off diced chicken breast and pancetta, a splash of wine, chicken stock and cream. I also added a secret ingredient, I will tell you but then I will have to kill you! It was half a teaspoon of grain mustard mixed into the filling. I had it with 2 new potatoes, carrots and asparagus. It gives you the feeling that you are having a real pie without the guilt. Orders being taken now, other fillings can be made up if required.


Ooooo now you're talking eggyg - I havent eaten yet this evening & my mouth is drooling  that sounds wonderfully tasty tasty - heres my order for your chicken pie & can't wait for you to send one to me by 1st class mail. Thank you sooo much for your delicious recipe eggy - MORE PLEASE  xxx


----------



## New-journey

https://linwoodshealthfoods.com/uk/product/super-seeds-snackettes/

I am stocking these amazing healthy low carb snacks. 1.5g carbs per packet. Anyone want one? I have to order them especially as no shops stock them near me but my health food shop will order them.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Eggy would you like to adopt me?


Of course Amigo, probably wouldn't notice an extra one, when I have the hordes round  for tea ( dinner to you southerners) we  number 12! Just had my world famous lamb Madras tonight, I always make enough to freeze, which was great today because been out most of the day with Mr Eggy, he is getting on great, had a lovely walk at the seaside so nice and flat.


----------



## New-journey

eggyg said:


> Of course Amigo, probably wouldn't notice an extra one, when I have the hordes round  for tea ( dinner to you southerners) we  number 12! Just had my world famous lamb Madras tonight, I always make enough to freeze, which was great today because been out most of the day with Mr Eggy, he is getting on great, had a lovely walk at the seaside so nice and flat.


Great to hear Mr Eggy is doing so well, sounds fun in your house at tea time!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Now in stock ~ 1ltr of choccy icecream.
> Per 100mls = 2 x 50mls icecream scoops = 13g carbs of which 11g sugar.
> 70% cocoa mass from Ecuador.
> A cool refreshing change from chocolate bar squares.
> View attachment 4439
> Asda £2.


I want some NOW!


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh Eggy...how could you...desperate for a piece of that pie now...all I am thinking about.


So so simple to make, I really miss pastry more than cake and sweets. I was a sausage roll addict back in the day, sometimes I could still kill for a Greggs pasty! Of course I never indulge!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Of course Amigo, probably wouldn't notice an extra one, when I have the hordes round  for tea ( dinner to you southerners) we  number 12! Just had my world famous lamb Madras tonight, I always make enough to freeze, which was great today because been out most of the day with Mr Eggy, he is getting on great, had a lovely walk at the seaside so nice and flat.



Good to hear Mr. Eggy is doing well...must be all that great grub! It's tea in our house too and I also love to make authentic curries and Moroccan tagines. Lamb Madras is my hubbie's absolute favourite though!


----------



## eggyg

wirralass said:


> Ooooo now you're talking eggyg - I havent eaten yet this evening & my mouth is drooling  that sounds wonderfully tasty tasty - heres my order for your chicken pie & can't wait for you to send one to me by 1st class mail. Thank you sooo much for your delicious recipe eggy - MORE PLEASE  xxx


One coming up WL, got loads of filo left as you get loads of sheets and don't need many. Going to experiment with making a crustless quiche tomorrow. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Good to hear Mr. Eggy is doing well...must be all that great grub! It's tea in our house too and I also love to make authentic curries and Moroccan tagines. Lamb Madras is my hubbie's absolute favourite though!


Oh I had better adopt him too!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Oh I had better adopt him too!



Yes please do!  He'll bring his own keema naans!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Yes please do!  He'll bring his own keema naans!


I love a keema naan. Never tried to make a naan, have made chapattis, slightly misshapen but to tell the truth Asda'a own are the best of all I have tried, they puff up great, and they are only about 90p for 8.


----------



## Mrs C

Sorry Wirralass, I've checked out this thread as you suggested and its looks great but alas I cannot add my own yet, as I haven't got a clue on what is good or bad!!   ......... I will be back !!


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> So so simple to make, I really miss pastry more than cake and sweets. I was a sausage roll addict back in the day, sometimes I could still kill for a Greggs pasty! Of course I never indulge!


eggy...stop trying to evade responsibility...Greggs sausage rolls indeed...it's only 05:15...but...still thinking about the chicken pie..


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Of course Amigo, probably wouldn't notice an extra one, when I have the hordes round  for tea ( dinner to you southerners) we  number 12! Just had my world famous lamb Madras tonight, I always make enough to freeze, which was great today because been out most of the day with Mr Eggy, he is getting on great, had a lovely walk at the seaside so nice and flat.


Good to hear that eggy...sounds like a perfect day...ooh... I feel a song coming on.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> One coming up WL, got loads of filo left as you get loads of sheets and don't need many. Going to experiment with making a crustless quiche tomorrow. Will let you know how I get on.


Oh please do eggyg - I'm looking forward to hearing if your experiment was successful if it is - which I'm sure it will - then will have a stab at it myself - i lurve quiche thanks x


----------



## mikeyB

Hi WL. I've discovered the perfect biscuit. Nairn's Biscuit Breaks. They're gluten free thin elongated biccies made with oats and currants. 47 cals per biccie, and because the oats slow down absorption, that make absolutely no difference to my BG. Very tasty, too. Don't know if you can get them in England, but worth digging out


----------



## Wirrallass

The 24/7 has in stock Birds Eye frozen steam fresh mixed vegetables - 4 bags in a pack - are cooked in the bag (no need to defrost) for 4 minutes in the dreaded (@eggyg)Microwave! They're tasty and better than fresh IMO - and the added bonus is: no pans or dishes to wash up afterwards Try them. Asda do their own but I don't think they match B/E.


----------



## eggyg

Bought the Carte d'or 70% chocolate ice cream yesterday in Asda. Ab-so-bloody-lutly gorgeous! Nearly let the grandchildren have some after their tea tonight but changed my mind, they had fruit! What a terrible grandma I am! ( I hadn't told them I had it mind). Oh and by the way, the crustless quiche hasn't materialised yet, not had a minute, don't know how I ever managed to go to work! Will definitely do it this week, think I have a few spare minutes on Tuesday!


----------



## New-journey

mikeyB said:


> Hi WL. I've discovered the perfect biscuit. Nairn's Biscuit Breaks. They're gluten free thin elongated biccies made with oats and currants. 47 cals per biccie, and because the oats slow down absorption, that make absolutely no difference to my BG. Very tasty, too. Don't know if you can get them in England, but worth digging out


How many can you eat with no difference? I love them but have left them alone as imagined they would raise my BS and would find it hard to stop at one.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> So so simple to make, I really miss pastry more than cake and sweets. I was a sausage roll addict back in the day, sometimes I could still kill for a Greggs pasty! Of course I never indulge!


Sausage rolls and minced beef pasties were two of my guilty pleasures as too was tiramisu - which I still buy occasionally


----------



## Wirrallass

......and I occasionally indulge myself with Magnums choc-ices, Mmm!


----------



## mikeyB

New-journey said:


> How many can you eat with no difference? I love them but have left them alone as imagined they would raise my BS and would find it hard to stop at one.


Two with a cup of tea. Try it. We're all different, but the oats should work for anyone


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Bought the Carte d'or 70% chocolate ice cream yesterday in Asda. Ab-so-bloody-lutly gorgeous! Nearly let the grandchildren have some after their tea tonight but changed my mind, they had fruit! What a terrible grandma I am! ( I hadn't told them I had it mind). Oh and by the way, the crustless quiche hasn't materialised yet, not had a minute, don't know how I ever managed to go to work! Will definitely do it this week, think I have a few spare minutes on Tuesday!


I just knew you couldn't resist it eggyg  Keep the tub hidden at the back of a shelf of your freezer away from prying eyes - especially little ones!


----------



## Ditto

I only like Franks' ice cream now, it's lovely, cool and clean tasting, I search for it and will be at a loss when it's all gone as they're not allowed to get more in.  It's scrummy with strawberries. We should def stock it here.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I only like Franks' ice cream now, it's lovely, cool and clean tasting, I search for it and will be at a loss when it's all gone as they're not allowed to get more in.  It's scrummy with strawberries. We should def stock it here.


Asda stock it here Ditto - is there an Asda store near you - if so, check on line to see if they have any in stock - if they have then you could stock pile a few tubs if your freezer is accommodating. Dont forget to take freezer cool bags with you when and if you go - alternatively and better still, ask Asda to deliver - they have a very good delivery service here x


----------



## Wirrallass

Have you tried these Cumberland Pork Sausages ~ Asda's own Extra Special brand ~ tasty
83% pork meat ~ 4.1g carbs per 100g of which 1.8g sugars ~ 17g Protein.


----------



## eggyg

Well,  finally made the crustless quiche, we had friends coming for lunch yesterday so decided to do it. When I usually make a quiche I add pancetta and top with tomatoes. One friend doesn't eat meat and the other hates tomatoes! So I made a broccoli and cheese one. Ready made, and rolled out thinly,  shortcrust pastry, baked blind in a square tin.....that is quite important as you will see later. Fried off some finely chopped onions added to base of pastry case, added part cooked broccoli florets, quite small pieces, lots of cheddar, then added egg mix which also had loads of cheese in. Season obs. Cooked for however long you think, depending on size, mine was quite big, I used 10 eggs! When you take it out, remove all the excess pastry from the edges whilst it is still hot, then cool. When cool, tip onto board, slice all the edges off, so all you have left is a lovely quiche with just a thin layer of pastry on the bottom. It was delicious, did all four of us for lunch with a salad and enough left for tonight for me and Mr Eggy, going to have it with new potatoes and salad. Orders taken for whatever filling you fancy.


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Well,  finally made the crustless quiche, we had friends coming for lunch yesterday so decided to do it. When I usually make a quiche I add pancetta and top with tomatoes. One friend doesn't eat meat and the other hates tomatoes! So I made a broccoli and cheese one. Ready made, and rolled out thinly,  shortcrust pastry, baked blind in a square tin.....that is quite important as you will see later. Fried off some finely chopped onions added to base of pastry case, added part cooked broccoli florets, quite small pieces, lots of cheddar, then added egg mix which also had loads of cheese in. Season obs. Cooked for however long you think, depending on size, mine was quite big, I used 10 eggs! When you take it out, remove all the excess pastry from the edges whilst it is still hot, then cool. When cool, tip onto board, slice all the edges off, so all you have left is a lovely quiche with just a thin layer of pastry on the bottom. It was delicious, did all four of us for lunch with a salad and enough left for tonight for me and Mr Eggy, going to have it with new potatoes and salad. Orders taken for whatever filling you fancy.


No veggies for me thanks eggyg...just lashings of cheese...pancetta...and more bacon please...ooh...so want some NOW...going to have a try at making this...can't wait.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Have you tried these Cumberland Pork Sausages ~ Asda's own Extra Special brand ~ tasty
> 83% pork meat ~ 4.1g carbs per 100g of which 1.8g sugars ~ 17g Protein.
> View attachment 4530


Tried some of the Tesco finest chipolatas WL...only1.4 carbs for two sausages...trouble is...so...had four.


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> No veggies for me thanks eggyg...just lashings of cheese...pancetta...and more bacon please...ooh...so want some NOW...going to have a try at making this...can't wait.


It is lush with the pancetta in, I just fry it off with the onions. I call it quiche Elaine!


----------



## Wirrallass

These Smoked Salmon Seafood Sticks are delicious with a salad ~ as a snack ~ spread on McVities Cracker Wheat or cracker of your choice ~ or dipped in your favourite flavoured dip. Also a great filler in a wrap with salad.
Each stick has 2.49g carbs of which are 0.75g sugars.


----------



## Wirrallass

MINI BREADSTICKS 
6 Snack Packs in 132g packet 
Great for snacking on the go ~ or at home
16 mini breadsticks in one 22g snack pack
Each 22g packet contains: 15g Carbs of which are 0.9g sugars.

NB. Not suitable for milk allergy sufferers. 
May also contain traces of sesame seeds.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> MINI BREADSTICKS
> 6 Snack Packs in 132g packet
> Great for snacking on the go ~ or at home
> 16 mini breadsticks in one 22g snack pack
> Each 22g packet contains: 15g Carbs of which are 0.9g sugars.
> 
> NB. Not suitable for milk allergy sufferers.
> May also contain traces of sesame seeds.
> View attachment 4614


Would be good to have in the car...sometimes not possible to eat on the 'go'...where are these from WL?


----------



## mikeyB

The trouble with those breadsticks is I would eat the whole six packs!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Oh I like the salmon seafood sticks, definitely going to look for them


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Would be good to have in the car...sometimes not possible to eat on the 'go'...where are these from WL?


They are Asda's own Bubbsie - I think for £1. x


----------



## Ditto

I like those stripy fish sticks you can get but somebody told me they glow in the dark so it's put me off a bit.


----------



## Wirrallass

For a change from my normal evening meal I bake peppers filled with homemade Bolognese sauce ~ Mmm delicious ~ quick & easy.


----------



## Wirrallass

More recipes or ideas are welcome!


----------



## Ditto

I was tempted to buy the beef jerky they're selling in Tesco. Looks appetising and would be okay for a snack.  I'm presuming no carbs but I didn't actually read the label.


----------



## Wirrallass

Jacobs High Fibre Cream Crackers are a cracker of a cracker
Carbs per cracker 4.5g of which are 0.1g sugars.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Beef jerky is fine.  I have tried it but not keen myself.


----------



## Mark Parrott

As it's heading towards Winter, need to start thinking about warming food.  Last night I had beef mince with diced swede, turnip, carrot & peas in red wine gravy.  Veggies can replace the beef with soya mince.  I usually mix soya  & beef mince anyway to reduce my red meat intake.


----------



## Wirrallass

For anyone having probs with counting carborhydrates ~ I can highly recommend the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER ~ available on Amazon for approx £10.49. 
www.amazon.co
There is a pocket size version too. Amazon £6.99. Both worth buying IMO.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> 4g for the cheesecake & choc cake & only 2g for the carrot cake.


Sounds very tempting to me Mark thanks.


----------



## chaoticcar

Home roast lamb from a local farmer ready to eat with lots of green veg and roast swede and Celeriac 
   CAROL


----------



## Wirrallass

Found these in Asda's freezer for £1. Cool mint flavour ice-cream bites wrapped in rich _milk _chocolate  10 in a box ~ each bite size 2.4g carbs ~ delicious snack to overcome a sweet craving.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Found these in Asda's freezer for £1. Cool mint flavour ice-cream bites wrapped in rich _milk _chocolate  10 in a box ~ each bite size 2.4g carbs ~ delicious snack to overcome a sweet craving.
> View attachment 5727


Do they do other flavours


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been busy.  I've got carrot cake, chocolate cake & Bailey's cheesecake ready to go.


Have you got the recipe for Baileys cheesecake Mark that you can share (or are you joking about carb content) thanks


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Do they do other flavours


I dont know Carol i didnt look sorry but will have a look when next I do a shop. The bites are a refreshing change.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Found these in Asda's freezer for £1. Cool mint flavour ice-cream bites wrapped in rich _milk _chocolate  10 in a box ~ each bite size 2.4g carbs ~ delicious snack to overcome a sweet craving.
> View attachment 5727


I Want......... GIMME! GIMME! GIMME!


----------



## Carolg

Misteroni bolognaise... turkey mince, celery,mushrooms,peppers,onions,garlic, tomatoes and herbs, wee drop small bits of macaroni. All one pot, one chopping board to clean and 1 for me, 3 for the freezer. Tasty and energy saving and used up ufo’s In fridge


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I WANT......... GIMME, GIMME, GIMME,


@Vince Come and get em! I can tell you that they don't last long once the box is opened


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Misteroni bolognaise... turkey mince, celery,mushrooms,peppers,onions,garlic, tomatoes and herbs, wee drop small bits of macaroni. All one pot, one chopping board to clean and 1 for me, 3 for the freezer. Tasty and energy saving and used up ufo’s In fridge


Thanks @carol sounds delicious ~ I must add that to my long list of meals to do!


----------



## Carolg

Cleaned and tidied my freezer for all the goodies I am seeing here.not much space though so will be forced to eat what’s in it. Save money before Xmas


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Cleaned and tidied my freezer for all the goodies I am seeing here.not much space though so will be forced to eat what’s in it. Save money before Xmas


----------



## Wirrallass

These cocoa vanilla oat squares Protein Bites are a handy little snack. Each 30g bite has 14g carbs and 5g protein. ENJOY!


----------



## Stitch147

They'll be good for when I'm out walking.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Have you got the recipe for Baileys cheesecake Mark that you can share (or are you joking about carb content) thanks


Only just seen this.  Sorry, @Carolg.  I never actually got round to making the Bailey's cheesecake, but this is the recipe.  It involves making your own Bailey's too.
https://lowcarbyum.com/no-bake-irish-cream-cheesecake/


----------



## Wirrallass

CHICKEN TRAY BAKE ~ 150g.
I love this ~ preferring the Mushroom & Roasted Onions bake. Very tasty IMO.

Coat the base of an oven dish with a little oil then add ~
100g Cherry tomatoes;
Chopped peppers ~ l use 1/2 of red; half of yellow and 1/2 of green (or you can use one large whole pepper of your choice)
100g mushrooms sliced or left whole.

Place 2 or 3 chicken breasts on top & season with black pepper.
Spread the sauce over the chicken ( Don't be put off by the colour of the sauce) then place in the oven for approximately 30mins or until the chicken is cooked.
Serve on its own or with one or two baby potatoes/cauliflower rice and/or choice veg.
ENJOY!

CARBS
Per portion ~ 1/4 of the meal as per cooking instructions = 5.5g

Click or tap to expand.
ENJOY!

Source: Asda


----------



## Wirrallass

Sprinkle this on your porridge ~ soup ~ salads ~ or add to your casseroles ~ stews etc. I began using it to sprinkle on my porridge. Please inore the date on the sachet ~ this photo was taken in December 2016 and stored in my photo gallery.

Tap to expand


----------



## Wirrallass

These superfood raspberry bites with chia are made with super chia and wholegrain oats ~ is a tasty source of fibre ~ and is a source of energy releasing Manganese.
There are 4 x 30g bites in the box. Each bite is about 2" square. Handy if out and about or walking ~ driving ~ or as a light snack between meals.
CARB content is 16g per bite of which there are 8.6g sugar.
ENJOY!


----------



## Wirrallass

Tap to expand

Koko is an alternative to milk. I find its great for making sachet porridge ~ on cereals (I tolerate some cereals) and for cooking with i.e. curries etc. I'm not too keen on using it in tea or coffee tho ~ it tends to change the flavour and colour. But best try it yourself ~ everyone's different


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry to say I discarded the carbs info on the back but these are great for a change and an alternative to wholemeal bread.

Tap to expand

I've posted these wraps further back on Page 7


----------



## Wirrallass

Unfortunately Asda ceased to stock these after Christmas 2017 ~ a shame because they had become a popular product ~ and they were absolutely buddy loverly


----------



## Wirrallass

Giving these a bump for Newbies.

Each stick has 2.4g Carbs of which there are 0.75g sugar


----------



## Wirrallass

Cocoa and Orange seed mix is a source of Protein. Great to sprinkle on cereals ~ salads ~ to stir into yoghurt for a bit of crunch to sprinkle on cooked stir frys ~ or to nibble on as and when
Per 25g serving = 5.8g carbs


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> View attachment 7124 View attachment 7125View attachment 7126 View attachment 7127
> Tap to expand
> 
> Koko is an alternative to milk. I find its great for making sachet porridge ~ on cereals (I tolerate some cereals) and for cooking with i.e. curries etc. I'm not too keen on using it in tea or coffee tho ~ it tends to change the flavour and colour. But best try it yourself ~ everyone's different



You might like to drink this mini chemistry lesson, but I won’t. Several of the flavours use carrageenan as a thickener. This has been linked to both stomach ulcers and stomach cancer. Most manufacturers of food have stopped using it for that reason.

And god only knows how seafood sticks are made, but they use “processed white fish protein’ as a main ingredient, along with another e-number cover up, “modified starch”. 

What’s wrong with real food?


----------



## Vince_UK

Interesting and informative thread WL. Keep them coming.


----------



## Vince_UK

Interesting comments on Carrageenan, I checked it out as I drink a lot of Almond milk etc.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrageenan
*Regulatory status[edit]*
In the U.S., carrageenan is allowed under FDA regulations[11] as a direct food additive and is considered safe[12] when used in the amount necessary as an emulsifier, stabilizer, or thickener in foods, except those standardized foods that do not provide for such use. FDA also reviewed carrageenan safety for infant formula.[13] The European Food Safety Authority concluded "there is no evidence of any adverse effects in humans from exposure to food-grade carrageenan, or that exposure to degraded carrageenan from use of food-grade carrageenan is occurring",[14]Furthermore, the Joint FAO/WHO expert committee on food additives stated in a July 2014 review of carrageenan "that the use of carrageenan in infant formula or formula for special medical purposes at concentrations up to 1000 mg/L is not of concern".[15]
Although the National Organic Program (NOP) had added carrageenan to its National List of additives allowed to be included in organic foods in 2003,[16] and reviewed and reauthorized it in 2008,[17] noting it as "critical to organic production and handling operations",[18] on November 18, 2016 the NOP's National Organic Standards Board (NOSB) voted to recommend carrageenan be removed from the National List of additives allowed in organic food production.[19] The NOSB’s recommendation is under review by the United States Department of Agriculture’s Agricultural Marketing Service (AMS).[20] If the AMS accepts the NOSB’s recommendation, a proposed rule to remove carrageenan from organic foods will be published to the Federal Register no later than November 2017.[21]
In the most recent review by an independent panel, the Joint Expert Committee of the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations and World Health Organization on Food Additives released a technical report in 2015 on the use of carrageenan in infant formula and found that the additive was ‘not of concern’ in infant formula as food for special medical purposes at concentrations up to 1000 milligrams per litre.[22] The use of carrageenan in infant formula, organic or otherwise, is prohibited in the EU for precautionary reasons, but is permitted in other food items.[23]
*Toxicity research[edit]*
Carrageenan has been studied in laboratory animals for its potential effects on intestinal and immune functions following oral intake or gavage, with no effects on organ pathology, clinical chemistry, hematology, or normal health.[24] Dietary carrageenan had no carcinogenic, genotoxic, developmental, or reproductive effects in laboratory animals, and was found to be safe in one study on human infants.[24]


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, buried in that report is the reason for the use of Carrageenan. “Critical to organic production and handling operations”. That means it makes it easier for the industrial manufacturing operation to work, as well as thickening the product. It isn’t there as a nutritional bonus, for sure, because they don’t use the whole seaweed, the thickening agent is extracted in yet another industrial process. Still organic, I suppose.

And the EU is always more careful with food safety. That’s one of the things that will go down the plug after Brexit. All the studies in that report are American, backed by the food industry to prove their products are safe. Aye, right. Chlorinated chicken anyone?


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> Aye, buried in that report is the reason for the use of Carrageenan. “Critical to organic production and handling operations”. That means it makes it easier for the industrial manufacturing operation to work, as well as thickening the product. It isn’t there as a nutritional bonus, for sure, because they don’t use the whole seaweed, the thickening agent is extracted in yet another industrial process. Still organic, I suppose.
> 
> And the EU is always more careful with food safety. That’s one of the things that will go down the plug after Brexit. All the studies in that report are American, backed by the food industry to prove their products are safe. Aye, right. Chlorinated chicken anyone?


Your point being? I have always been an admirer of rational arguement


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yes, about chicken and beef, directly, but anyone with city water has it coming out of the faucet. Including the factory water. John says we go vegan if the Brexit goes through to the end. I say let's look at houses in Kilkenny! Food won't be the only thing affecting  people.  
S.


----------



## Wirrallass

Giving this a bump to draw to your attention to it folks! You just HAVE to try this ~  it is LUSH as @eggyg will vouch I'm sure!
I think @Vince_UK will adore this and add it to his menu whether in Shanghai or the UK

70% cocoa mass from Ecuador.
Per 100mls = 2 x 50mls ice-cream scoop = 13g carbs.
A cool refreshing alternative from squares of chocolate.


----------



## Wirrallass

KOKO milk is made from coconut milk ~ it's dairy free ~ and free from gluten ~ lactose ~ soya and GMO' S. Suitable for Coeliacs ~ Vegans ~ Vegetarians and those with nut allergies. 
There is a chocolate version too for those who'd like a bit more flavour


----------



## Wirrallass

400g tin of LIGHT COCONUT MILK
Suitable for Vegetarians and Vegans alike.
Allergy advice: *May *contain peanuts and nuts.
Stir into curries ~soups ~ and sauces.
1.6 Carbs per 100ml.


----------



## Wirrallass

155g PILCHARDS in tomato sauce.
3.6g Carbs per 100g portion (Of which 1.6g sugars)

Great on toast ~ or with salads etc


----------



## Kaylz

Tesco Light Coconut Milk - 1.29g carbs per 100ml
Asda own new cereal bars - chocolate and fudge - 10g carbs, chocolate and orange - 9.9g carbs, summer berries - 10g
New Fibre One Cinnamon Drizzle Squares - 12g carb
Sorry @wirralass for jumping in, just don't want you doing all of it xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Tesco Light Coconut Milk - 1.29g carbs per 100ml
> Asda own new cereal bars - chocolate and fudge - 10g carbs, chocolate and orange - 9.9g carbs, summer berries - 10g
> New Fibre One Cinnamon Drizzle Squares - 12g carb
> Sorry @wirralass for jumping in, just don't want you doing all of it xx


Glad of some assistance Kaylz ~ anyone can post their food ideas here especially if the food items or drinks are low carb ~ vegetarian ~ vegan ~ Coeliacs etc. x


----------



## Kaylz

Asda Extra Special 8 Belgian Chocolate Mini Hot Cross Buns - each bun - 13g carbs
New Mr Kipling Slices - Rockin Raspberry - 10.7g carb, Smashing Strawberry - 10.7g carb x


----------



## Kaylz

Cadbury Highlights Instant Hot Chocolate Sachet (per sachet made with water) - 4g carb, same brand fudge sachet - 4.5g carb, same brand bournville sachet - 3.6g carb xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Cadbury Highlights Instant Hot Chocolate Sachet (per sachet made with water) - 4g carb, same brand fudge sachet - 4.5g carb, same brand bournville sachet - 3.6g carb xx


I fancy the sachet of chocolate ~ and only 4g carb, excellent thanks K. x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> I fancy the sachet of chocolate ~ and only 4g carb, excellent thanks K. x


the fudge one is rather lovely! I used to have them all the time x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> the fudge one is rather lovely! I used to have them all the time x


I love fudge but I've not tried the fudge sachet drink ~ does it taste sweet? x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> I love fudge but I've not tried the fudge sachet drink ~ does it taste sweet? x


I think its a bit sweet but I cant remember properly as its well over a year since I had it! haha, I only drink water and coffee now x


----------



## Kaylz

Ohh just found these, they look rather delicious! haha xx
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/299770868


----------



## Amigo

M&S White chocolate, Raspberry & Matcha Bar

Delicious and made with matcha green tea with freeze dry raspberries. Quite sweet but only 13 grams carb in each 25g bar (147 calories @ little bar) . Nice occasional treat.


----------



## Vince_UK

This is an extremely useful thread and informative @wirralass  and great to see @Kaylz and @Amigo on the trail also. Keep them coming.
I am listing them all for a mega splurge in June


----------



## Wirrallass

_160g NATURE VALLEY PROTEIN BARS_
4 x 40g Salted Caramel Nut bars
Each 40g bar = 9.4g Carbs
Gluten free ~ High in Protein ~ High in Fibre


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> _160g NATURE VALLEY PROTEIN BARS_
> 4 x 40g Salted Caramel Nut bars
> Each 40g bar = 9.4g Carbs
> Glutton free ~ High in Protein ~ High in Fibre
> View attachment 7187


Just ordered 2 boxes x 26 birs of these for delivery in the UK at £0.63 per bar


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Just ordered 2 boxes x 26 birs of these for delivery in the UK at £0.63 per bar


Vince ~ check the expiry date when they're delivered. If you can't do this then ask the person who'll take in your parcel to check for you
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Vince ~ check the expiry date when they're delivered. If you can't do this then ask the person who'll take in your parcel to check for you
> WL


Will do Ma'am


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Will do Ma'am


Sorry Vince, I didn't mean to sound patronising


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Sorry Vince, I didn't mean to sound patronising


I didn't take that way @wirralassn not at all. Was giving your Official Title from the Non Consonant thread lol


----------



## Kaylz

New at Sainsbury's a coconut oil based alternative to ice cream
Sainsbury's Deliciously Free From Choc Iced Dessert - 16.8g carb per 100g
Sainsbury's Deliciously Free From Vanilla Iced Dessert - 16.3g per 100g
Sainsbury's Deliciously Free From Strawberry Iced Dessert - 16.4g per 100g xx


----------



## Wirrallass

@Kaylz thanks for your input on this thread, it is appreciated. x


----------



## Lanny

I would love a rich chocolate cake I could eat guilt free. My first reaction at being diagnosed was, "Oh no! I can never eat chocolate cake again!" I only have it once a year on my birthday. I eat one slice on my birthday & maybe another slice the next day then dump what's left so, I'm not tempted to eat more.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> @Kaylz thanks for your input on this thread, it is appreciated. x


No bother WL, I try my best to be of help where I can  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> I would love a rich chocolate cake I could eat guilt free. My first reaction at being diagnosed was, "Oh no! I can never eat chocolate cake again!" I only have it once a year on my birthday. I eat one slice on my birthday & maybe another slice the next day then dump what's left so, I'm not tempted to eat more.


@Lanny. I've posted a low carb MINI chocolate cake in the recipe thread. It's on page 1.
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Reeses Rounds Peanut Butter Biscuits each biscuit 9g carbs xx


----------



## Wirrallass

TENDER & SUCCULENT LAMB SHANK _WITH MINTED GRAVY_

Serves 1
Nutrition & Cooking Instructions below.


----------



## Wirrallass

LOW CARB ENGLISH MUFFIN 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/low-carb-english-muffin.65930/


----------



## Kaylz

Choc Ices https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/299252537
Ice Cream Sticks https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/P...urlRequestType=Base&catalogId=10122&langId=44 xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Choc Ices https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/299252537
> Ice Cream Sticks https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/P...urlRequestType=Base&catalogId=10122&langId=44 xx


Thanks for those Kaylz x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thanks for those Kaylz x


No bother, I'm not up to anything else! Scouring Morrison's now so may be back with more later haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Just giving these scones a bump as their becoming a favourite
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/low-carb-ground-almond-walnut-scones.65931/


----------



## Wirrallass

This virtual shop needs more supplies, the shelves are emptying fast & furious ~ so if anyone wants to share their own low carb homemade meals then feel free to post them here, thanks.
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Do they have to be tried and tested by poster or are links of untried allowed? xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Do they have to be tried and tested by poster or are links of untried allowed? xx


Either Kaylz ~ but better still if you have sampled the products but if you find links that fit the bill, then this is ok too {same as you have done previously} I know you are a whizz at finding appropiate links thanks K. x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Either Kaylz ~ but better still if you have sampled the products but if you find links that fit the bill, then this is ok too {same as you have done previously} I know you are a whizz at finding appropiate links thanks K. x


Will have a search in a bit after I've sorted my breakfast for tomorrow and done the dishes  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well afraid any input from me will have to wait until tomorrow as I'm away to have some ME time  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Well afraid any input from me will have to wait until tomorrow as I'm away to have some ME time  xx


In your own time K. Enjoy your ME time x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> This is an extremely useful thread and informative @wirralass  and great to see @Kaylz and @Amigo on the trail also. Keep them coming.
> I am listing them all for a mega splurge in June


Hope you have enough room in your food cupboards to accommodate all the goodies you're planning to buy Vince ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Hope you have enough room in your food cupboards to accommodate all the goodies you're planning to buy Vince ~ Enjoy!


Need build an extension lol.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Need build an extension lol.


Crikey Vince, I know you've bought & plan to buy more but an EXTENSION??????
Sounds like you could be opening a SHOP!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Crikey Vince, I know you've bought & plan to buy more but an EXTENSION??????
> Sounds like you could be opening a SHOP!


Now that is an idea WL lol wll keep me off the streets.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Now that is an idea WL lol wll keep me off the streets.


Aha! Off the streets?? That would mean your cars would have to stay in your garage/s too Don Vinny. Not taking them for a spin ~ can you really live with this? I dont think I could ~ I lurve to take my wheels out for a jaunt along the coast & countryside.


----------



## Kaylz

As far as I'm aware, these are new and not too bad carb wise as a treat, also available in those share bag things lol xx
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/300769985


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> As far as I'm aware, these are new and not too bad carb wise as a treat, also available in those share bag things lol xx
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/300769985


Thanks a bunch Kaylz ~ 7.9g carb per serving is not bad at all as long as folk don't follow up with another carby snack! They look inviting


----------



## Wirrallass

I saw these in Home Bargains ~ anyone tried them?
 
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Think @Mark Parrott might have tried this brand, not sure if it was these or the digestives they do though xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

You're right there, @Kaylz, I have tried them.  The biscuits weren't very nice, IMO, though the wafers are gorgeous.


----------



## Lisa66

Not sure if anyone's mentioned these before....


----------



## Lisa66

Oops, here's the front...


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> You're right there, @Kaylz, I have tried them.  The biscuits weren't very nice, IMO, though the wafers are gorgeous.


I haven't tried the biscuit yet but did try the choc wafer last night ~ and I agree they are gorgeous & yummy!


----------



## Kaylz

@Lisa66 I will check later when I've got some more time but in the meantime I don't suppose you know if they do this size in dark as well do you? xx


----------



## Lisa66

Sorry @Kaylz,  I don't know.


----------



## Kaylz

Lisa66 said:


> Sorry @Kaylz,  I don't know.


No that's not a problem I had a look anyway and they don't  lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I saw these in Home Bargains ~ anyone tried them?
> View attachment 8131 View attachment 8132
> WL


Saw these in Aldi also last year but wasn't sure about them.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Saw these in Aldi also last year but wasn't sure about them.


Well the choc wafers taste delic. Not tried the biscuits yet but they might be an option as a tea dipper


----------



## Wirrallass

These bacon loin steaks are small in size and the honey & mustard sauce is tasty but wish there was more of it


----------



## scousebird

wirralass said:


> I saw these in Home Bargains ~ anyone tried them?
> View attachment 8131 View attachment 8132
> WL


Yes, wafers lovely, not so keen on the Marie biscuits but they also do choc chip cookies, breakfast sandwich biscuits, fibre biscuits, "oreos" & digestives (great with cheese).  Some big Tescos, poundland/poundworld & Home Bargain sell them but not all the time.


----------



## Wirrallass

The Gullen Marie biscuits tasted fine to me. I thought they had a pleasant flavour and were nice & crunchy........but we all have varied tastes don't we! I'd buy them again now and then.
NB. 1 biscuit = 4.5g carbs.
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> The Gullen Marie biscuits tasted fine to me. I thought they had a pleasant flavour and were nice & crunchy........but we all have varied tastes don't we! I'd buy them again now and then.
> NB. 1 biscuit = 4.5g carbs.
> WL


Problem is for me 1 is not enough


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Problem is for me 1 is not enough


Nor me......I had three!


----------



## Wirrallass

For those who still have a sweet tooth then these Cadburys dark chocolate Roundies are simply just deeevine tho I found one is enough to satisfy my sweet taste buds!
15g Carbs for each Roundie
5 x 30g Roundie's


----------



## kentish maid

Do these count? Saw them in a magazine
http://www.bodytemple.co.uk/yumm-protein-crunchers-23g-x-10.html


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> Do these count? Saw them in a magazine
> http://www.bodytemple.co.uk/yumm-protein-crunchers-23g-x-10.html


I'd certainly say so, they are definitely lower carb than some of the things mentioned in this supposed low carb thread! Suppose it depends what you class as low carb but there are some things that certainly aren't low carb to me lol xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> I'd certainly say so, they are definitely lower carb than some of the things mentioned in this supposed low carb thread! Suppose it depends what you class as low carb but there are some things that certainly aren't low carb to me lol xx


I've entered a competition to win a box of them


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> I've entered a competition to win a box of them


they look good actually, I hope you win! Good luck!  xx


----------



## kentish maid

Am I allowed to add this ?
https://www.healthydietmag.com/give...e-yumm-protein-snack-bundles-worth-41.66-each


----------



## kentish maid

What about these, sorry if they are already known to you
http://www.planetorganic.com/hippeas-herb-22g/24026/
(another possible competition prize )


----------



## kentish maid

Holland and Barrett have got Hippeas organic puffs buy one get one for 1p
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/hippeas-in-herbs-we-trust-60009040?skuid=009040


----------



## kentish maid

https://www.nairns-oatcakes.com/our-range/gluten-free-snackers

I do prefer savoury to sweet, may try these


----------



## Bubbsie

Low carb keto egg muffins...2.2 for two muffins


----------



## Bubbsie

Keto garlic bread...3g carbs per slice


----------



## Bubbsie

Keto Quesadillas 5g carbs portion can be made & frozen


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Giving this a bump!

 
1ltr DARK CHOCOLATE ICE-CREAM
70% Cocoa mass from Ecuador
Per 100mls = 2 x 50ml ice-cream scoops = 13 carbs
Alternatively 1 x 50ml ice-cream scoops = 6.5 carbs served with your favourite berries and a good blob of double cream  (Your choice)

ENJOY!


----------



## Wirrallass

OR......you could make your own ice-cream........


----------



## Kaylz

Benny G said:


> I never noticed this thread before. The low carb recipes, yeah!


It kinda got repetitive plus some of the things weren't particularly low carb at over 15g per small item, much better off with the new thread that was created imho xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Benny G said:


> I never noticed this thread before. The low carb recipes, yeah!


Benny G, hi. This thread was initially posted in 'Off the Subject' ~ good to see you found your way here. Drop in again for more recipes. Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Heyho folks ~ If you find you can't keep up with any of the above menu's, just pause the video until you're ready to continue.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A LOW CARB DIET FOR BEGINNERS


----------



## Wirrallass

7 LOW CARB DINNER IDEA'S




If desired, you can add your favourite green leafy veggies.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

CRUNCHY PHILLY CHEESE STEAK ROLLS (Not bread rolls)




ENJOY!


----------



## Wirrallass

Benny G said:


> If everyone just posted the recipe for their favourite meal there would be weeks worth of quality baking opportunities.


I quite agree Benny ~ it could otherwise be a recipe for disaster if we don't!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Creamy Cauliflower mash ~ delicious for example as a topping for Cottage Pie.




ENJOY!


----------



## Wirrallass

These low carb dumplings are very tasty




ENJOY!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Vince_UK ~ fancy these?
The recipe is for 100 dumplings but  you could halve the ingredients to make 50. Also use your preferred flour. Not sure if they can be frozen.




ENJOY!
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> @Vince_UK ~ fancy these?
> The recipe is for 100 dumplings but  you could halve the ingredients to make 50. Also use your preferred flour. Not sure if they can be frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


Look Interesting WL


----------



## Wirrallass

LOW CARB MEAT PIE
Easy to follow instructions...




ENJOY!


----------



## Wirrallass

COCONUT FLOWER PIE CRUST




ENJOY!


----------



## Wirrallass

LOW CARB PECAN PIE




ENJOY!


----------



## Wirrallass

LOW CARB FISH PIE.
This recipe is for four individual servings ~ or if preferred it can be used to make one large pie.




ENJOY!


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> These low carb dumplings are very tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!
> WL


These are very tasty yum yum!


----------



## Wirrallass

I can highly recommend this hock ham, the ham is so succulent it just falls off the bone. I thoroughly enjoyed this with 2 baby new potatoes ~ red cabbage ~ thickly cut carrots and cauliflour. Yes, a lovely meal.
 
Tap to expand.
WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> I can highly recommend this hock ham, the ham is so succulent it just falls off the bone. I thoroughly enjoyed this with 2 baby new potatoes ~ red cabbage ~ thickly cut carrots and cauluflower. Yes, a lovely meal.
> View attachment 9450 View attachment 9451
> Tap to expand.
> WL



On offer too at 2 for £7 at my local asda! Just added 2 to my weekly delivery for tomorrow!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Asda are again selling these delightful cool mint flavour ice-cream bites wrapped in rich _milk _chocolate 10 in a box ~ each bite size 2.4g carbs ~ delicious snack to overcome a sweet craving. Cost: £1 so no increase in price from last year. Hurry to buy because they're a fast seller.





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Asda are again selling these delightful cool mint flavour ice-cream bites wrapped in rich _milk _chocolate 10 in a box ~ each bite size 2.4g carbs ~ delicious snack to overcome a sweet craving. Cost: £1 so no increase in price from last year. Hurry to buy because they're a fast seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL





wirralass said:


> Asda are again selling these delightful cool mint flavour ice-cream bites wrapped in rich _milk _chocolate 10 in a box ~ each bite size 2.4g carbs ~ delicious snack to overcome a sweet craving. Cost: £1 so no increase in price from last year. Hurry to buy because they're a fast seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


I've just eaten two and they're as deeeeevine as they were last year ~ new box of course! Must buy more  before Asda sell out!!

WL


----------



## Ditto

I daren't buy anything like that, I'd eat the lot in one go.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Lanny said:


> I would love a rich chocolate cake I could eat guilt free. My first reaction at being diagnosed was, "Oh no! I can never eat chocolate cake again!" I only have it once a year on my birthday. I eat one slice on my birthday & maybe another slice the next day then dump what's left so, I'm not tempted to eat more.


  Have made chocolate cake successfully using cocoa, ground almonds and Splenda, as well as the normal butter, eggs and raising powder. Shared it with my gluten free grandaughter. Cant remember the exact quantities though.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks! I've resurrected this thread from the archives with newbies in mind and other members who haven't ventured into this thread as yet.

Thought I'd tell you about my latest find. I make a lot of homemade soups & casseroles and I've come across a little gem called: HERB INFUSION STOCK POT. (New to me) It's gluten free and one pot contains just 0.8 carbs ~ and what a difference it makes to the flavour of my soups & casseroles
 
 
 
So there you have it folks. A new flavour for your soups & casseroles
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Good to see this thread surfacing again @wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Good to see this thread surfacing again @wirralass


Thank you everydayupsanddowns ~ it's been lying in the cellar gathering dust for too long ~ it needed rescuing! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> I can highly recommend this hock ham, the ham is so succulent it just falls off the bone. I thoroughly enjoyed this with 2 baby new potatoes ~ red cabbage ~ thickly cut carrots and cauliflour. Yes, a lovely meal.
> View attachment 9450 View attachment 9451
> Tap to expand.
> 
> WL


......and still priced 2 for £7 @ January 2020.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

_160g NATURE VALLEY PROTEIN BARS_
4 x 40g Salted Caramel Nut bars
Each 40g bar = 9.4g Carbs


----------



## Sharron1

Look lovely. I expect it would end with my fillings being pulled out


----------



## Wirrallass

SOURCE: YouTube

Looks ok to me ~ and taste deelicious says a friend of mine. Pity she didn't share it with me ~ which means I'll have to have a stab at making it myself!
WL


----------



## DebbieC

Scotch eggs : heck sausages rolled in almond flour and flaxseed... ?


----------



## DebbieC

So the name, racking my brains for something smart? LoCarbo & co


----------

